# elevated afp



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all,

How do you code " elevated alphafetoprotein"(ICD).The patient is a is 63 year old male. 
Thanks 
Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## Mojo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm looking at 790.99.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jul 23, 2011)

you may get a better response if you post in the right forum... please add this to the diagnosis posts.....   this is for employment discussions

thank you


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd go with 795.89


----------



## Mojo (Jul 23, 2011)

srinivas r sajja said:


> I'd go with 795.89



795.89 does sound more specific for liver disease and testicular malignancy screening in a male. Good catch, Srinivas!


----------

